# Tupelo Honey Cafe



## Larsen Farms (Jan 25, 2010)

We ate at this restaurant in Asheville NC and enjoyed the food, definitely would recommend to anyone passing near to try it out and enjoy the "New South" type of food with much of it flavored with honey, here is their website;

http://www.tupelohoneycafe.com/


----------



## dave28210 (Nov 10, 2008)

One of my favorite spots when I went to college up there. :thumbsup:


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

Larsen Farms said:


> We ate at this restaurant in Asheville NC and enjoyed the food, definitely would recommend to anyone passing near to try it out and enjoy the "New South" type of food with much of it flavored with honey, here is their website;
> 
> http://www.tupelohoneycafe.com/


Hey Reidar- How about posting on that RED hot nuc you bought? : -)


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice find, will have to check that out next time I am traveling south!


----------



## Larsen Farms (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks, I was really excited to find this palce, I think my family wonders if I planned this but truth is just got lucky. Definite must visit for any forum member in the area, I know we will visit again this summer.


----------

